
Facebook is looking into a subscription model - spacemanspiffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-is-looking-into-a-subscription-based-model-report/
======
kp1
"pay the social network to avoid ads and maintain their privacy." If they are
collecting info on people NOT using their platform, how will this work? imho
this seems like a 4th amendment violation or heading that way. I stopped
posting on fb almost 2 years ago.. should delete my account.

------
coldacid
Too little, too late, methinks. They've already blown all the trust they had.

